# Will a Xbox 360 Slim 4gb Console will be enough to play GTA 5?



## furious_gamer (Aug 17, 2012)

I planned to purchase a new XBox 360 by end of this month, when i heard the rumor of release date of GTA 5 may be by end of this year. I can't wait till R* port the game to PC. So i came across this link to find a cheapest X360 : XBox 360.

Will a 4GB Console will be enough? Will the game stored in HDD to play?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 17, 2012)

Cant say dude, there is no official requirement announced by Rockstar, so cannot comment on that. but AFAIK, unless they have huge updates you wont be needing the extra HDD space.. but to be frank when you are buying a console.. just buy it with the HDD.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 17, 2012)

The indication that I've got about GTA V suggest that we'll be required to install at least one DVD on XBOX360 HDD. Rockstar has not been doing this previously i.e. requiring to install content on HDD to play the games. In 2011 L.A. Noire was released on 3 discs for the Xbox 360 with each carrying a part of the story. In 2012 Max Payne 3 is on 2 discs for the Xbox 360. The first disc contains half the single player story and multiplayer while the second disc contains the other half of the story. Depending on the scope of GTA V, Rockstar may do the same or Maybe they can have 1 or 2 DVDs installed on HDD.
But as RCuber suggested in previous post... you should always buy HDD with consoles. If you get X360 at cheap rates then buy it now and wait for GTA V launch. If game required HDD, you can always buy one for ur 360.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 18, 2012)

I got an good offer for 4GB Console(6 months old) @ 8k, from a friend of mine. So i planned to buy it within next 30 days. He is leaving to UK. So i will stick with this now, and based on requirement i will buy a new HDD, if needed.

Thanks for the suggestion guys.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 18, 2012)

In that case.. Its a good deal.. Get this now and pick up thee hdd later.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 18, 2012)

xBOX installations are optional. Not mandatory. Don't worry.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 23, 2012)

So i will better go with 4GB one and later, if needed, will buy an external HDD. Thank you guys.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 23, 2012)

yes you would be able to play. You would have to insert the disk every time for playing though.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 25, 2012)

^^ That i don't mind. 

But one more question, with the rumors of new consoles hitting the news, is it worth to buy XBox 360 right now?


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't think their will be any new Xbox console for upcoming 2 year.
The only new console which is going to be launched is Nintendo wii U and which will be not going to available in our country.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 25, 2012)

^^ That's a good news for me.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 14, 2012)

@One quick question : Can i buy XBox 360 Xenon model? The guy who supposed to sell XBox Slim 4GB backed-out and i got a new seller, with 4 yr old XBox 360 Xenon one for 6.5k with wireless controller etc. Is it worth buying? Xenon is an good option?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 14, 2012)

Previous Xbox had RROD in a more frequent manner.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 14, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Previous Xbox had RROD in a more frequent manner.



But this guy claims it has never been RRODed and i will personally, go and check it in his house. So, while checking, what do i need to look at? Any symptoms to find it is about to die?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 14, 2012)

Most probably he is lying. If you play for long sessions on a gegular basis then RROD occurs because of heat generated.


----------



## Champ (Sep 14, 2012)

@OP, Xenon not recommended, unless u r getting it dirt cheap like @4k - 5K, hunt Bazaar sections here as well as IVG and Erodov, you will find a decent Jasper or new slim within 8k-10K based on condition.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 14, 2012)

Champ said:


> @OP, Xenon not recommended, unless u r getting it dirt cheap like @4k - 5K, hunt Bazaar sections here as well as IVG and Erodov, you will find a decent Jasper or new slim within 8k-10K based on condition.




Xbox 360 + Wireless Controller + 64 MB Memory Stick + Power Brick + Media Controller Remote @ 6.5k. And he claims it is in mint condition. Is it worth buying? Or tell me for how much i can buy this thing?

I tried IVG, and Erodov, but no use. No jasper, only falcon and xenons.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 15, 2012)

Try to get it between 4-5K. Not a penny more.


----------

